# Raffle at Stratford meet up?



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

For those going to Stratford, do you all want a raffle?

If so we need to gather some prizes, we have two which have kindly been bought for us by members.

Hamper
Expresso maker
Reflexology DVD
Bottle of Malt Whiskey
DS lite accessories (sp)
Voucher ?
Pink bubbly
£10 Boots voucher
Chocolate fountain
Infertility books
Champagne
Pink chocolate Fondue

If not these prizes can be kept for a future meet  

Let me know your thoughts

Mel
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll donate a bottle of our local Tomintoul Single Malt Whisky!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Vicki

You might find Tony under the table with that - thank you hun 

Mel
x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I will see if my work can 'donate' something, could be a voucher to stay at one of the hotels (Iwork for a chain of hotels) but I won't hold my breathe  

Nay works for the Halifax so I will get him to ask them to donate something too! 

I also still have Fertility Statue we won at the Stratford meet the other year, it has abvioulsy worked wonders for us so maybe/hopefully will work for someone on FF!! So you can put that in too 

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Shezza,

That statue has definately worked its magic for you  - hope it passes onto whoever wins it  

Mel
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I have some DS Lite accessories that are new and dont need.... ( I bought the wrong ones for SS   )  Its a travel kit for them, if you think they'd be any good your welcome to them?

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Hun 

Mel
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I am sure work will donate    Probably just be vouchers - is that okay ??

xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Would be very much appreciated hun

Thanks

Mel
x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I will donate a voucher too and DH works for one of the big insurance company's so will ask him to get them to donate too. 

T xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Tashja - Thanks very much hun  

Mel
x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll bring some Marks & Sparks smellies with me.  Hopefully will remember to actually bring them this time, as opposed to like last time when I bought them and forgot to pack them!   (obviously will be buying new ones and not bringing year old ones    they went to someone else for a birthday pressie  ).  

Jayne x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwwwwww thanks Jayne 

Mel
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will bring something to donate too - not sure what yet! 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I have two bottles of pink bubbly...dunno if I am coming yet...but if I am not I will sort something out to get them to you! 
would that be a reasonable raffle prize ? 
MrsH XX


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Lovely thanks Mrs H


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't come to the meet but can donate some handmade chocs if you let me know where to send them.

Cathie x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

We

Paul and I will add something, not sure what yet, but I will let you know soon  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be adding some books infertility fiction most likely probably 2 bundles of 3 books  
see what bargins I can grab us 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Raffle prize bought  

Vicki x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

1x £10 Boots Voucher ordered ready for the Meet 

I am really excited now !! 

T xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

1 x Chocolate fountain for the raffle  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Put me down for bringing a bottle of champagne for the raffle

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

its a bit like secret santa rather than a raffle we are all bringing something ha ha


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone 

We did a sort of secret santa on our very first meet - everyone bought something a ickle bit rude 

We also got a fabby pair of crystal glasses with FF engraved on and a trip to the orient express - how spoilt were we, very special that first meet, oh and the fact that someone who was coming to the meet said we all looked like swingers as they arrived 

Mel
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> oh and the fact that someone who was coming to the meet said we all looked like swingers as they arrived
> 
> Mel
> x


last year we were . . . . gypsys 
What will we be this year I wonder 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It'll probably be swinging gypsies this time


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Mel
I've bought a bottle of Port, (LBV '99) 

See you soon
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

If this thread is anything to go off, Brothel Madams springs to mind!!   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74702.0

Axx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Can you at a Pink Chocolate fondue to the list - Thought it was something fun


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Looby - added to list 

Tony
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

DP has left a bottle of whiskey in my car   I am sure its not been opened.

Please add it to the list - pssssssssssssssssssst... Don't tell dp 



Just stashed it in my bag   Its The Famous Grouse


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

A big thanks to everyone who donated prizes for our raffle.

As the prizes kept appearing when we weren't looking we cant do personals 

Thank you 

We raised £105 

Tony,
x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

> 1 x Chocolate fountain for the raffle


Thank you, thank you, thank you

DH is stopping at the shops tonight to buy some chocolate, mashmallows and fruit so we can have a go on the fountain tonight.

Best raffle prize ever  

T xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Just be careful with what else DH wants to dip in it


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ewwwwww   

My innocent mind is being corrupted again !!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Tony!!!!!!

If I'd known you were going to be rude about it I would have picked up something else    


Tashja I hope you have a fab time with it darling


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Lol - Fidget 

You sound SUPRISED that bossman is being rude  

T xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Tony/Mel
Don't forget we have the other chocolate fountain for the next meet


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Tony said:


> Just be careful with what else DH wants to dip in it


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

urmmmmmmmmmm

Yes does that make me     

I know, I know, his a man he cant 'help' it


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Jo said:


> Tony/Mel
> Don't forget we have the other chocolate fountain for the next meet


I want it !!! Only for dipping biscuits and strawbs in though


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Jennifer said:


> Jo said:
> 
> 
> > Tony/Mel
> ...


Yes Jennifer - thats all I wanted one for too  

T xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

LOL
Well you will have to bring those 2 gorgeous girls to the next meet 

I had it on the list, but didn't want to put 2 in the raffle, perhaps we should of


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Jo 

You should of, they were all desperate to get their hands on it   

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

at you lot!

Quick Question
Who donated the Avon aromatheapy basket 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Jo said:


> LOL
> Well you will have to bring those 2 gorgeous girls to the next meet


Count them in !!! They loved the Meet and had a fab time with everyone


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Jennifer - Your girls made Paul broody for twins and babies in general  

Never seen him so gooey over a baby as he was with Amelia !!! lol 

T xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

**Tashja** said:


> Jennifer said:
> 
> 
> > Jo said:
> ...


Yeah - right.... lol


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

**Tashja** said:


> Jennifer - Your girls made Paul broody for twins and babies in general
> 
> Never seen him so gooey over a baby as he was with Amelia !!! lol
> 
> T xx


Amelia was a bit of a one for the boys wasn't she  Steve was another of her adoring fans! 

Axx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mandy I have a lovely picture of you & Steve with Amelia  
send me your email addy


----------

